# Did everyone die?



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

I feel like this forum is WAY slower moving than it used to be.

Is everyone dead?

Did everyone get banned?

Did the new change kill off any hope of this forum's survival?

WHERE THE HELL E'RRBODY BE AT?!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 6, 2014)

It was the chicken.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

F***ing chicken.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2014)

You want banninatin'?    I can give you banninatin'!


----------



## limr (Oct 6, 2014)

All the cool kids are hanging out in the Leaderboard thread


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2014)

limr said:


> All the cool kids are hanging out in the Leaderboard thread


Really?  I thought I saw you posting there!


----------



## limr (Oct 6, 2014)

Yup, I'm hoping some of the cool might rub off on me


----------



## SCraig (Oct 6, 2014)

There do seem to be a lot fewer regular posters post-update than there were pre-update.  Probably just coincidental and has nothing to do with this so-called "Upgrade" though.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2014)

limr said:


> Yup, I'm hoping some of the cool might rub off on me


Hmmm...  hadn't thought of it that way; maybe I should give it a try!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

SCraig said:


> There do seem to be a lot fewer regular posters post-update than there were pre-update.  Probably just coincidental and has nothing to do with this so-called "Upgrade" though.



B*tches just don't know when to leave well enough alone.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

seems to be a lot more advertisements now...


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't see the ads.

Yep - the hangout of the month is the Leaderboard.

Maybe school being back in session has something to do with it.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, YOU went away for a while, then came back.  Then went away again.  Then tripped over the new doorway.  Hey!  who put that there!?   Someone thought remodelling was a good idea.  If you ask the husbandfolk, most of them/us would grumble about not being able to find the sugar bowl and their favourite cereal where they expect it.

Dunno.  I'm getting used to it.  Perhaps it's not the site switch but the bigger world out there that's keeping people busy and not posting.  Something like that.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> It was the chicken.





e.rose said:


> F***ing chicken.



It's OK - I got him.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm dead. These keystrokes are the last muscle spasms as my body slips away into oblivion, as my atoms return to the stars from which they came. Because of that damned chicken.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Well, YOU went away for a while, then came back.  Then went away again.  Then tripped over the new doorway.  Hey!  who put that there!?   Someone thought remodelling was a good idea.  If you ask the husbandfolk, most of them/us would grumble about not being able to find the sugar bowl and their favourite cereal where they expect it.
> 
> Dunno.  I'm getting used to it.  Perhaps it's not the site switch but the bigger world out there that's keeping people busy and not posting.  Something like that.



I think more like the husbandfolk do.

This is why I think I have 4 good friends here in Nashville and 3 of them are boys........


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I'm dead. These keystrokes are the last muscle spasms as my body slips away into oblivion, as my atoms return to the stars from which they came. Because of that damned chicken.



Wow.

That was uber deep.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 6, 2014)

pgriz said:


> ... Dunno.  I'm getting used to it.  Perhaps it's not the site switch but the bigger world out there that's keeping people busy and not posting.  Something like that.


All I know is that it's the site switch that's keeping me away.  I absolutely detest everything about it.  I've not found one single thing that is an improvement and several dozen that are giant steps backwards in my opinion.  It is without question the worst forum software I've ever had the misfortune to use.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't even know what software this is I didn't look. probably saved money somehow somewhere. I am used to the standard vbulletin software everyone uses and thought it was pretty inexpensive anyway considering, it seems the bandwith or data that can add up and even that is pretty much peanuts (I considered opening a forum once why I know anything at all about this)


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

okay forum software says xenforo
whatever the hell that is.
sounds cheaper..
lmao


----------



## runnah (Oct 6, 2014)

I died but then I got better.


----------



## limr (Oct 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> I died but then I got better.


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 6, 2014)

Jewish holidays - New Years and Yom Kippur kept people away.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Jewish holidays - New Years and Yom Kippur kept people away.


explains why I am here since I am closer to a gnostic. I Imagine the rest of the group here is atheists and the traditional non practicing Christians. Might not be too many muslims here I heard they pray five times a day that must keep them occupied.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

bribrius said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish holidays - New Years and Yom Kippur kept people away.
> ...



HEY.

Despite my abrasive demeanor, I am very much a "practicing" (I hate calling it that, it sounds like a sport or something, ha) Christian, thank you very much. :greenpbl:


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

WHERE THE HELL IS MY GREEN PFFFFFT EMOJI?!?!

THEY CHANGED THAT TOO?!?!?!

OH COME FRICKIN' ON.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

801?!

THE SHORTCUT FOR HIM IS 801?!

HOW DOES THAT EVEN MAKE ANY FRIGGIN' SENSE?!


----------



## limr (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm a recovering Catholic.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

As the kid in Polar Express said, "I dint do it."


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

e.rose said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > AlanKlein said:
> ...


Maybe if you pray for a nicer forum Jesus will provide?


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

bribrius said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



Jesus has better things to worry about than my first-world forum problems.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 6, 2014)

Reason number 75 for not posting.  My birthday, 3/4 old today and counting. Some of those quarters were a *****. fairly sure this last one is a cake walk.  Later Ed


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2014)

801


Nikon D810? Anywhooo, TONS of cool new options! *Tables! We got tables now!!!* We got R-selves a fancy new CLOWN emoji! [Scary clown!!] Direct, drag-n-drop photo uploading direct from the desktop! Editable PM's...errr, I mean editable "conversations"...well, at least for a five minute time limit.

Yeah, seems like things have slowed down a bit since you were here regularly. Might be due to the onset of college football season. Or the month of October. Or global warming. Pretty difficult to pinpoint anything these days. It could also be because of "the Facebook".


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

e.rose said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...








Never hurts to ask?
Dear Jesus... Please return this forum to..............


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Reason number 75 for not posting.  My birthday, 3/4 old today and counting. Some of those quarters were a *****. fairly sure this last one is a cake walk.  Later Ed


There is no excuses for not posting ever!!!!


----------



## limr (Oct 6, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Reason number 75 for not posting.  My birthday, 3/4 old today and counting. Some of those quarters were a *****. fairly sure this last one is a cake walk.  Later Ed



Happy Birthday, Ed! Started a thread for ya Happy Birthday to our favorite hippy! | Photography Forum


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Reason number 75 for not posting.  My birthday, 3/4 old today and counting. Some of those quarters were a *****. fairly sure this last one is a cake walk.  Later Ed



Happy birthday!!!!



Derrel said:


> 801
> 
> Nikon D810? Anywhooo, TONS of cool new options! *Tables! We got tables now!!!* We got R-selves a fancy new CLOWN emoji! [Scary clown!!] Direct, drag-n-drop photo uploading direct from the desktop! Editable PM's...errr, I mean editable "conversations"...well, at least for a five minute time limit.
> 
> Yeah, seems like things have slowed down a bit since you were here regularly. Might be due to the onset of college football season. Or the month of October. Or global warming. Pretty difficult to pinpoint anything these days. It could also be because of "the Facebook".



Nah, the Facebook is dying too.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks you guys rock


----------



## snerd (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm a feces, my friends call me number two 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snerd (Oct 6, 2014)

Or was that Pices?!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 6, 2014)

Your on the right track. Follow the money!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

SCraig said:


> There do seem to be a lot fewer regular posters post-update than there were pre-update.  Probably just coincidental and has nothing to do with this so-called "Upgrade" though.



I REFUSE to call it that. I simply call it "The Change."


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I feel like this forum is WAY slower moving than it used to be.
> 
> Is everyone dead?
> 
> ...



We've just been waiting for you, E.

Actually, Leonore's right. The Off-Topic Chat forum of the month is the Leaderboard thread.


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2014)

School terms started up again so we lost a bunch who suddenly have to do work again - and we probably lost some through general life stuffs too. Also you've not been around so you've not met all the new cook kids on the block!!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> School terms started up again so we lost a bunch who suddenly have to do work again - and we probably lost some through general life stuffs too. Also you've not been around so you've not met all the new cook kids on the block!!



Eh, I dunno if I believe that. The school year never really seemed to affect traffic that much in the past.

And I'm pretty sure I know all the cool kids, looking at that leaderboard panel.... Hahaha


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2014)

Pfft the cool kids don't need to spam to be cool and get on the leaderboard


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> Pfft the cool kids don't need to spam to be cool and get on the leaderboard



Dood, ur just jellus!









(I think I sprained something typing out that last "sentence.")


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2014)

limr said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft the cool kids don't need to spam to be cool and get on the leaderboard
> ...



*takes out red pen*

dud ur jus jelly 

You're getting there, but a few more braincells need to die off first


----------



## e.rose (Oct 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> Pfft the cool kids don't need to spam to be cool and get on the leaderboard



If I keep bumping my image posts, does that count as spam?


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



I should start asking some of my students for help


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> Pfft the cool kids don't need to spam to be cool and get on the leaderboard



If it were up to me I'd reset the post counts of some of the more active members in that thread.


----------



## baturn (Oct 7, 2014)

There was a forum upgrade? What leader board?


----------



## e.rose (Oct 7, 2014)

See, this is sad.

I post a thread bitching about people not responding to threads, and the forum changing and sh*t and it gets 52 replies.

I post images:

My friends are really pretty. (2 MORE POSTED) | Photography Forum

Fine. Here's a girl. | Photography Forum

And they get like... responses from 5 different people.

And just to see if it was just me... I noticed *Dan* has posted some *really* awesome images:

You can be my Summer Boy | Photography Forum

Justin | Photography Forum

And he's got like 6 responses.

The hell is wrong with you people? Go comment, critique, and discuss some photos for God's sake. All the photo threads I look at have like... a handful of responses, and the ones that are 50 pages long, are the spammy ones, or the ones people are arguing in, or... whatever.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

e.rose said:


> See, this is sad.
> 
> I post a thread bitching about people not responding to threads, and the forum changing and sh*t and it gets 52 replies.
> 
> ...



I *do* think that THIS is far worse since The Change happened. Frankly, I miss threads ALL THE TIME now, threads I would definitely check out if I saw them. Like yours. And Dan's. Heck, THIS is the first I knew that Dan had posted something! And while I *did* see (and comment on) your pretty boy thread, I *didn't* ever see the girl one. And when I post my OWN actual photo threads, I feel like it's just SO MUCH durn work to get anyone to notice it and make a comment that it isn't worth the effort.

I use the Active Topics to view TPF almost exclusively, and I think stuff is just getting buried so fast, that I never see it was there at all.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 7, 2014)

sm4him said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > See, this is sad.
> ...



I'm about to start obnoxiously bumping stuff. Fo' real.


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2014)

AHHH! Erose what you've encountered isn't a problem - its call the "you're rather good" condition. 

Basically once you're beyond basic critique people don't have much to say except "nice shot". Now most of us hate just saying "nice shot" so nothing ends up being said (most see good photos and trust that the photographer already knows they are good and is showered with appreciation/love/money). 

It happens to many - networking and being socially active (and thus encouraging more chatter in your threads not just photo centric) often helps. 


NOTE - you can also suffer from the condition of "Too Nice" where by everyone says "nice shot" 50 times over in each thread which also prompts photographers to question the endless subject of "Well ok but why is it only nice"


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 7, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I'm dead. These keystrokes are the last muscle spasms as my body slips away into oblivion, as my atoms return to the stars from which they came. Because of that damned chicken.


Can I have your cameras ?
you won't need them any longer.
You can keep the chicken though.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> ..... so nothing ends up being said (most see good photos and trust that the photographer already knows they are good and is *showered with* appreciation/love/*money*).



Boy, I've missed the boat on that one ....


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 7, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm dead. These keystrokes are the last muscle spasms as my body slips away into oblivion, as my atoms return to the stars from which they came. Because of that damned chicken.
> ...



I don't think you'd know how to use them.  I mean that low end Canon and all...


----------



## e.rose (Oct 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> AHHH! Erose what you've encountered isn't a problem - its call the "you're rather good" condition.
> 
> Basically once you're beyond basic critique people don't have much to say except "nice shot". Now most of us hate just saying "nice shot" so nothing ends up being said (most see good photos and trust that the photographer already knows they are good and is showered with appreciation/love/money).
> 
> ...



Unacceptable.


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > AHHH! Erose what you've encountered isn't a problem - its call the "you're rather good" condition.
> ...



Have you been playing too much Bravely Default too ?


----------



## e.rose (Oct 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> Have you been playing too much Bravely Default too ?



IIIIIIIIIIIII....... Don't know what that is.


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2014)

We can take it from this that whilst your an Apple fangal you're no Nintendo fangal


----------



## Mr.Photo (Oct 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> I'm a feces, my friends call me number two
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro



I think than perhaps you might need this.


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> I think than perhaps you might need this.



Wow! 4.8 out of 5 Stars on Amazon!! I wouldn't poo poo that!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 7, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > minicoop1985 said:
> ...




I know how to use Cannons.  you put a charge in them, and an iron ball, light the fuse and then cover your ears 

Oh .. those Canons.  Just point and shoot


----------



## annamaria (Oct 7, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



You are funny.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 8, 2014)

Dear ERose.  After reading your posts in this thread, and others like it I have decided that your first world problems are really, really hard.

My gift to you will be to post in every single image thread of yours I come across.

Repeatedly.

Ad nauseum.

Until my fingers bleed.

Really. 

Just like the good ole days.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 8, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Dear ERose.  After reading your posts in this thread, and others like it I have decided that your first world problems are really, really hard.



You have no idea.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 8, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Dear ERose.  After reading your posts in this thread, and others like it I have decided that your first world problems are really, really hard.
> ...


 

Wait, you didnt' think I was kidding, did you??

Dana | Sneak Peek | Photography Forum


----------



## e.rose (Oct 8, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...



There was never a second of doubt in my mind


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2014)

'Ya all need to just go home now


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 8, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I know how to use Cannons.  you put a charge in them, and an iron ball, light the fuse and then cover your ears
> 
> Oh .. those Canons.  Just point and shoot



You and your Nikon Coolpix from 2007....


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I know how to use Cannons.  you put a charge in them, and an iron ball, light the fuse and then cover your ears
> ...


Yeah, you bet.
I had a CoolPix L19 (or L18) until I dropped and broke it.  I then UPGRADED to a L20 that was on sale at Target for $99.  I've heard that it's as good as a $2,000 dSLR ... a Canon $2k dslr !!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 8, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> 'Ya all need to just go home now


 
Um..... no?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 8, 2014)

Waiting for more photos from you. Ps no men please !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 8, 2014)

There was an upgrade? Looks the same on Tapatalk. I've been doing a lot less macro since I got my motorcycle. Doing a lot more videos though... But not really since it takes a lot of PP to make videos look good. And, not to mention, space requirements for video is a problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2014)

Page 4... and i still don't understand the 'chicken' reference.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 8, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Page 4... and i still don't understand the 'chicken' reference.



It refers to another thread about eating an under cooked chicken.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahh.. ok..  I must have missed that due to the head-ache i got from the ice in my wine.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I feel like this forum is WAY slower moving than it used to be.
> 
> Is everyone dead?
> 
> ...



I was banned for continuously exposing my Canon.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 8, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Yeah, you bet.
> I had a CoolPix L19 (or L18) until I dropped and broke it.  I then UPGRADED to a L20 that was on sale at Target for $99.  I've heard that it's as good as a $2,000 dSLR ... a Canon $2k dslr !!



In the hands of some people, you're actually right...


----------



## Braineack (Oct 8, 2014)

e.rose said:


> See, this is sad.
> 
> I post a thread bitching about people not responding to threads, and the forum changing and sh*t and it gets 52 replies.
> 
> ...


I'm anti social.

But good work seems to typically get less reaction than stuff that needs improvement.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 8, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I'm anti social.
> 
> But good work seems to typically get less reaction than stuff that needs improvement.



Right, I understand that. But what I'm saying is that no matter *who* posts, if we take a moment to "react" even if it's just to express like or dislike, if you're less experienced and not sure what to critique specifically, that'll help spark interaction and discussion.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2014)

e.rose said:


> ..... if we take a moment to "react" even if it's just to express like or dislike, if you're less experienced and not sure what to critique specifically, that'll help spark interaction and discussion.



Ummmmm ...... I like that statement.

oh wait, no I don't


----------

